# PC fängt an zu "rattern"



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Hallo,

seit heute habe ich das Problem, dass mein PC (wenn er ca. 30 min aufgeschalten ist) an zu rattern. Ich weiß nicht ob es der CPU-Kühler oder der Gehäuselüfter ist. Die Grafikkarte ist es auf jeden Fall  nicht. Wenn es anfängt, dann hört es nach ca 2-3 min wieder auf, aber nicht einfach so, es wird immer und immer leiser und dann ist es wieder ganz normal. Dann nach ca. 15-20 min fängt es wieder an.

CPU-Kühler: Intel-Boxed

Glaubt ihr, es könnte am Boxed liegen? Der hat bis jetzt 1 Jahr lang nie so was komisches gemacht.

Ich hoffe stark dass es der CPU-Kühler ist, denn den wollte ich eh bald austauschen. Hoffe einer von euch kennt das Problem.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Der Netzteillüfter kann auch ganz schön rattern.


----------



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Und was kann man dagegen tun? Muss man ein neues Netzteil kaufen?


----------



## Wladitsch (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Namnd.

Mal ordentlich entstauben kann auch wahre Wunder bewirken.

Gruß Wladitsch


----------



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Ok danke!

Ich habe vor ca. 1 Woche nur die Blätter er Lüfter gesäubert. Glaubt ihr, dass kann sein, weil wenn ich meinen Gehäuselüfter geputzt habe, habe ich ausversehen die Blätter in die falsche richtig geschust dass sie sich gedreht haben. Könnte das auch daran liegen?


----------



## Aldeguerra (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Gehäuse mal öffnen und PC starten. 
Alle Lüfter mal mit dem Finger zum Stillstand zwingen und gucken ob es wirklich eines von ihnen ist.


----------



## Aldeguerra (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*



funkmann schrieb:


> Ok danke!
> 
> Ich habe vor ca. 1 Woche nur die Blätter er Lüfter gesäubert. Glaubt ihr, dass kann sein, weil wenn ich meinen Gehäuselüfter geputzt habe, habe ich ausversehen die Blätter in die falsche richtig geschust dass sie sich gedreht haben. Könnte das auch daran liegen?



Es kann alles sein.


----------



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Jetzt gerade hat er wieder angefangen, hört dann wieder nach 2-3 min auf.


----------



## Wladitsch (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Wie und mit was hast du deine Lüfter denn gesäubert?
Und den Lüfter an sich stört das "in die falsche Richtung geschubst" kein bisschen.
Ich mach sowas einmal im halben Jahr mit Pinsel, Staubsauger und Druckluft.


----------



## the_swiss (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Dann probiere mal, wie von Aldeguerra erwähnt, den Lüfter im Betrieb mit dem Finger anzuhalten - das schadet dem Lüfter kein bisschen.

Wie regelst du die Lüfter? Es kann sein, dass der Lüfter unter eine gewisse Drehzahl fällt, und dann Probleme auftreten.


----------



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Ich habe es mit einem Pinsel gemacht. Ich glaube aber, dass kommt vom Netzteil.


----------



## BreakinB (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Den Netzteillüfter kannst du doch auch durch Anhalten ausschließen. Vor dem Starten einen stabilen Kabelbinder in den Lüfter schieben, festhalten, hochfahren, hören. Natürlich solltest du das System so nur kurz zum Testen laufen lassen.

Mir sind bisher alle Netzteile - gute und schlechte - durch ratternden Lüftertod gestorben, auch wenn viele aufgrund des Forums eher von Explosionen ausgehen


----------



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Also schadet das meinem Netzteil?


----------



## BreakinB (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Wenn der Lüfter rattert, weil er defekt ist (Lagerschaden), wird auch dein Netzteil früher oder später ableben. 

Die vorgeschlagene Testmethode schadet nicht, wenn du es kurz (!) probierst. Um zu hören, ob der Rechner bei stehendem Netzteillüfter rattert, reichen ja Sekunden.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Jein, der Lüfter ist ja nun mal dazu da, um die warme Luft abzutransportieren. Dreht der Lüfter nicht, bleibt die warme Luft, wo sie ist. Auf Dauer ist das natürlich nicht Sinn und Zweck der Übung  Für einen kurzen Testlauf, bzw für die Zeit, wo du deinen Finger da rein steckst, geht das aber ^^


----------



## the_swiss (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*



funkmann schrieb:


> Also schadet das meinem Netzteil?



Nein, aber ohne Lüfter werden die Teile im Netzteil warm, und das schadet dann dem Netzteil. Deswegen einfach ausprobieren, 5s sollten ja schon reichen dafür.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Ok danke!

Wenn es dann das Netzteil ist, hoffe ich, ich kann den PC einschicken. Habe leider nur mehr 1 Monat Garantie, aber hoffe das geht sich noch aus. Und sonst wenn wir schon dabei sind und es das Netzteil ist:
Ich habe ein Thermaltake Smart SE 730W, und wenn ich das dann gegen z.B einen be quiet! Pure Power CM austausche, kann ich dann einfach die Kabel vom alten lösen, das rausnehmen, das neue rein und die Kabel wieder gleich anhängen? Also mit dieser Frage meine ich, ob alle Netzteile die gleichen Anschlüsse haben.

Wenn ja, welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Budget liegt bei ungefähr 70 Euro.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## morsor (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

hatte auch mal rattern in meinem rechner das lager in meiner damals sehr neuen R9 280 war gebrochen , ich hasse sowas :-/


----------



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Also könnte es auch an der Grafikkarte liegen?


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Um dir ein Netzteil empfehlen zu können müsste man die gesamten Komponenten deines PCs kennen.

Die Anschlüsse werden in den seltensten Fällen kompatibel sein, zumindest nicht auf der Netzteilseite.
Jeder Hersteller kocht hier sein eigenes Süppchen. Und selbst wenn die Stecker gleich aussehen, heißt es nicht, dass sie auch identisch belegt sind.

100% sicher sein kannst du dir nur, wenn du das gleiche Modell vom gleichen Hersteller verwendest. 

Aber hast du mal gestestet welcher Lüfter es jetzt ist? Vieleicht ist es ja doch nur der CPU-Kühler.

Um den Täter zu finden musst du das Case öffnen und beobachten. Eventuell auch die einzelnen Lüfter anhalten.


----------



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Nein ich habe es noch nicht getestet, da ich jetzt angst habe den PC hochzufahren.

Sobald ich gerade erfahren habe, dass es auch die Grafikkarte sein könnte, mache ich mir jetzt noch mehr Sorgen...

Mein restliches System: 
i7-4790k
R9 280X
ASRock Z97 Pro3
8 GB RAM DDR3
1 TB HDD
256 GB SSD
Thermaltake Smart SE 730W


----------



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Wo ist denn der Lüfter vom Netzteil? Wenn ich da hinten rein schaue, dann sehe ich nur die Teile die IM Netzteil drinnen sind, aber einen Lüfter sehe ich da nicht, den man da bremsen kann um zu wissen, ob es das Netzteil ist.


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

In heutigen Cases kommst du da schlecht ran, da er mit dem Lüfter zum Gehäuseboden eingebaut ist. Du musst schon das Gehäuse öffnen, das Netzteil losschrauben und umdrehen. 

Warum hast du Angst den Rechner hochzufahren ... Solange der Lüfter noch rattert läuft er auch noch ... Außerdem willst du ihn jetzt ewig auslassen?


----------



## funkmann (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Ich habe gerade dem Support geschrieben, wo ich den PC gekauft habe. Sie haben mir gesagt, ich soll den PC gründlich reinigen und wenn es dann noch nicht aufhört, dann muss ich feststellen, ob es das Netzteil oder die Grafikkarte ist. Wenn der Fehler weiterhin besteht, dann schicken Sie mir ein neues Teil zu, denn Sie haben mich gefragt, ob ich es alleine einbauen kann, und ja das kann ich.

Um zu testen ob es die Grafikkartenlüfter sind, kann ich beide Lüfter der Grafikkarte mit dem Finger anhalten, ohne dass es der Karte schadet?


----------



## the_swiss (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*



funkmann schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade dem Support geschrieben, wo ich den PC gekauft habe. Sie haben mir gesagt, ich soll den PC gründlich reinigen und wenn es dann noch nicht aufhört, dann muss ich feststellen, ob es das Netzteil oder die Grafikkarte ist. Wenn der Fehler weiterhin besteht, dann schicken Sie mir ein neues Teil zu, denn Sie haben mich gefragt, ob ich es alleine einbauen kann, und ja das kann ich.
> 
> Um zu testen ob es die Grafikkartenlüfter sind, kann ich beide Lüfter der Grafikkarte mit dem Finger anhalten, ohne dass es der Karte schadet?



Genau


----------



## funkmann (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Ok danke, dann werde ich sobald ich zu Hause bin den PC anmachen, und die Grafikkartenlüfter mit den Finger kurz stoppen.


----------



## loewe0887 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.  Wie schon von manch andern erwähnt.... Finger in alle Lüfter stecken.  Wenn es das NT ist und du nicht ran kommst dann einfach mal das Ding im Betrieb auf die Seite legen. Das wird ja keinen Problem sein. Wenn es am NT Lüfter liegt einfach mal einen Bekannten der sich mit PCs auskennt fragen ob er dir mal einen neuen Lüfter da einbaut. Ein ordentlicher kostet nicht die Welt und du hast die nächste Zeit deine Ruhe.  Selbst ein 120mm NB Eloop kostet nur 20€. Garantie ist eh bald weg und wegen solch einem Quark würde ich keine Wochen auf den Rechner verzichten. Auch wenn es die GK ist wird erstmal mit einem Spritzer WD40 versucht das Rascheln weg zu kriegen.... LG


----------



## funkmann (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Ich muss ja nicht auf en Rechner verzichten, die schicken mir ein neues Netzteil dann zu und das ist dann innerhalb 3-4 Tagen da, haben Sie behauptet.
Und ich bin nicht so ein Mensch der es keine Woche aushält, ohne am PC zu sein.


----------



## loewe0887 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Na.... Wenn die Das so machen dann ist ja gut.....  Der letzte Satz deiner Seits ist echt hohl. Denn würde ich noch einmal überarbeiten.


----------



## funkmann (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Besser so?


----------



## the_swiss (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.  Wie schon von manch andern erwähnt.... Finger in alle Lüfter stecken.  Wenn es das NT ist und du nicht ran kommst dann einfach mal das Ding im Betrieb auf die Seite legen. Das wird ja keinen Problem sein. Wenn es am NT Lüfter liegt einfach mal einen Bekannten der sich mit PCs auskennt fragen ob er dir mal einen neuen Lüfter da einbaut. Ein ordentlicher kostet nicht die Welt und du hast die nächste Zeit deine Ruhe.  Selbst ein 120mm NB Eloop kostet nur 20€. Garantie ist eh bald weg und wegen solch einem Quark würde ich keine Wochen auf den Rechner verzichten. Auch wenn es die GK ist wird erstmal mit einem Spritzer WD40 versucht das Rascheln weg zu kriegen.... LG



Mit den "Bekannten, die sich mit PCs auskennen" ist das immer gefährlich. Es gibt einige, die können das, aber auch viele, die nur ein Pseudo- / Halbwissen haben und bei einem NT-Lüfter besser gar nichts tun. Ein Austausch des ganzen NTs ist da für die meisten der bessere Weg, vor allem wenn es ein "Komplett"-Rechner mit Gesamtgarantie ist.


----------



## loewe0887 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Den einen Raus, den Andern rein. Vl. noch den Anschluss um löten, ist ja wirklich nicht zu schwer. Das Bringt mein 8 Jähriger Sohn.


----------



## the_swiss (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Den einen Raus, den Andern rein. Vl. noch den Anschluss um löten, ist ja wirklich nicht zu schwer. Das Bringt mein 8 Jähriger Sohn.



Und mal eben ins NT gefasst. Nicht viel schöner als in die Steckdose...


----------



## funkmann (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Warum sollte ich denn den Lüfter austauschen? Wenn es durch das säubern nicht besser wird, bekomme ich doch ein neues....


----------



## loewe0887 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Und mal eben ins NT gefasst. Nicht viel schöner als in die Steckdose...



Komischer Kommentar auf meine Aussage. Auch in die Steckdose Packen ist nicht schlimm. Ich bekomme meine Finger nicht in die Löcher rein. Und nur am Nullleiter/Erdung rumfischeln, da passiert gar nix.  

Natürlich ausbauen und Stromkabel abziehen. Mehrmaliges betätigen des Hauptschalters sorgt für den Schwund der Restspannung von Spulen und Kondensatoren.



Schön das du da ein neues Bekommst. ....  Da brauchst du ja auch keinen Lüfter wechseln.  Wäre ja nur eine Idee gewesen wenn die das NT nicht austauschen. Wir sind ja nicht umsonst hier im PCGHX Forum.... Da wird ja solcher Kleinkram kein Problem sein.


----------



## the_swiss (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Komischer Kommentar auf meine Aussage. Auch in die Steckdose Packen ist nicht schlimm. Ich bekomme meine Finger nicht in die Löcher rein. Und nur am Nullleiter/Erdung rumfischeln, da passiert gar nix.
> 
> Natürlich ausbauen und Stromkabel abziehen. Mehrmaliges betätigen des Hauptschalters sorgt für den Schwund der Restspannung von Spulen und Kondensatoren.
> 
> ...



Du und ich wissen beide, wie man ein NT entlädt. Doch weiss das der Ottonormalnutzer auch? Ein Lüfter ist noch eines der einfachsten Teile, kaum schlimmer als ein Gehäuselüfter. Trotzdem würde ich ein Öffnen des Netzteils nicht jedem empfehlen.


----------



## loewe0887 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Deswegen war meine vorherige Aussage:  "Jemand der sich damit auskennt"! Das kann jeder der schon mal eine Steckdose oder eine Lampe installiert hat.


----------



## funkmann (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Heute reinige ich meinen PC. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht besser ist, dann schreibe ich dem Support und die schicken mir das Teil neu zu.


----------



## funkmann (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Kann ich die Grafikkartenlüfter mit zwei Kabelbindern anhalten, ohne damit es der Karte schadet?


----------



## funkmann (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Was ist denn mit dem PC los?

Gestern hat er es noch alle 15 Minuten gemacht, heute Vormittag auch und jetzt seit 2-3 Stunden gar nichts mehr. Kann es sein, dass es von alleine weg gehen kann?

Und übrigens: danke für die ganze Hilfe!


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Vielleicht hast du es beim Reinigen umbewußt gerichtet. Manchmal kann auch ein Kabel das den Lüfter berührt oder ähnliches für ein Rattern verantwortlich sein.


----------



## funkmann (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC fängt an zu "rattern"*

Habe den PC noch nicht gereinigt ^^


----------

